# Series 3 tivoweb - channel map module



## bdaalex (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry if this is a repetitive string, but I've searched around and cant find any info. Tivo yesterday deleted my custom lineup and I am now in the horrible position of having a month old Series 3 that doesnt work. Is it yet possible to install Tivoweb on a series 3? In particular, I need to get the channelmap module working. I did this years ago on my series 1, but am now stuck. 

please help.

thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The only info I've seen of anyone successfully hacking their Series 3 was by way of a PROM mod. No mention anywhere of TWP. It's way too early on for that type of thing. But, if you're a master with a soldering gun, you could always give it a shot.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

If you haven't tried to hack it you could call tivo or get an instantcake from DVRUpgrade.


----------



## firebladeboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Alex, 

How did you get on with this? Tivo are SUPPOSED to be restoring the lineup but they're taking their sweet time with it. In the interim, I'm having some sucess with an emulated Tivo service from TivoCanada. It's a little techy to set up but it's better than having your Tivo be a dumb recorder. Let me know if you want details on setup.

Cheers, 

Ken


----------

